# true blood



## strollingbones

did tara kill franklin?  da man says franklin is dead...i say he has merely taken a beating and will regroup?

last sundays show was just packed with surprises...


and my hat is off to alex sharsgaurd (eric northman)  ....he apparently knew he would have a long nude scene this year and has worked out and buffed right up...

that man looks damn good with or without a shirt


----------



## Barb

hellbitch said:


> did tara kill franklin?  da man says franklin is dead...i say he has merely taken a beating and will regroup?
> 
> last sundays show was just packed with surprises...
> 
> 
> and my hat is off to alex sharsgaurd (eric northman)  ....he apparently knew he would have a long nude scene this year and has worked out and buffed right up...
> 
> that man looks damn good with or without a shirt



She should have cut OFF his head instead of bashing it all to fuck. Its possible the mace severed the neck, but the writers clearly left a path open for him to come back. 
Eric is a cutie. Not my type, but nice to look at anyway.


----------



## strollingbones

he is not my type either...blonde and all....but i will give the man credit...he is providing eye candy....

yea i think franklin will regroup....da man thinks it was  silver mace but why would vampires have that on the wall and handy....now here is what i dont get..the house is still guarded...

i cant wait to see what russel has in store for the magistrate


----------



## Barb

hellbitch said:


> he is not my type either...blonde and all....but i will give the man credit...he is providing eye candy....
> 
> yea i think franklin will regroup....da man thinks it was  silver mace but why would vampires have that on the wall and handy....now here is what i dont get..the house is still guarded...
> 
> i cant wait to see what russel has in store for the magistrate



Eric is going to kill Russel. Did you see the previews of next week? It would be nice to see that sadistic fuck (the M) dust first though. A silver rod to replace the one already up his ass? Hell yes. 

And yeah, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense that the weapons would be silver. More likely iron. 

There was a nice sharp hatchet like instrument up on that wall, could have severed his head clean off. Franklin will be back. Shame, that. I kind of like him. He's too dysfunctional to be truly evil, but he's too fucked in the head to be good for anyone.


----------



## strollingbones

o the previews...now why would they take sookie to the er....why not just give her "v"..

but it will be interesting to see....eric will seek his vengence


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vampires . . . blah, blah, blah!


----------



## Barb

Zoom-boing said:


> Vampires . . . blah, blah, blah!



Oh, poop on ya! Its human interest...cept not all of them are human. The writers for this are pretty good, as television goes. 

I liked Carnivale, and that Western that was out at the same time too...WTF was its name Deadwood! 

Something a little different, a little fucked up, a little too close to home.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I liked all those shows too, Barb.

I'm at least one seaon behind with True Blook.  I have a TV but no hookup.  I don't watch network television only netflix.


----------



## Barb

Sky Dancer said:


> I liked all those shows too, Barb.
> 
> I'm at least one seaon behind with True Blook.  I have a TV but no hookup.  I don't watch network television only netflix.



I'm about to cancel all but the most basic of cable. Someone will have to keep me up to speed on weeds. Love that show too.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Barb said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vampires . . . blah, blah, blah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, poop on ya! Its human interest...cept not all of them are human. The writers for this are pretty good, as television goes.
> 
> I liked Carnivale, and that Western that was out at the same time too...WTF was its name Deadwood!
> 
> Something a little different, a little fucked up, a little too close to home.
Click to expand...



Geesh, you guys need to lighten up.  

Pink Plasma (1975)


----------



## Luissa

He isn't dead. 
I also think they should have brought in Elvis, but I doubt he is going to be apart of the show.
And when is Sookie going to tell Bill to take a hike?


----------



## Sky Dancer

What I don't understand about Sookie is how she can love a killer.


----------



## Barb

Sky Dancer said:


> What I don't understand about Sookie is how she can love a killer.



But he doesn't WANT to be a killer. He's conflicted. Conflict is the heart of any story.


----------



## Luissa

Doesn't matter, her and Eric will be together.


----------



## Luissa

any of you read the books?


----------



## Luissa

Barb said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked all those shows too, Barb.
> 
> I'm at least one seaon behind with True Blook.  I have a TV but no hookup.  I don't watch network television only netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to cancel all but the most basic of cable. Someone will have to keep me up to speed on weeds. Love that show too.
Click to expand...


cannot wait for Weeds to start.


----------



## strollingbones

i havent read the stackhouse diaries but i know they are veering from the books....or else lafette would be dead....


----------



## strollingbones

o you got to love jessica ...and arlene...that was so funny when jessica's fangs popped out cause arlene cut her finger...


----------



## boedicca

hellbitch said:


> did tara kill franklin?  da man says franklin is dead...i say he has merely taken a beating and will regroup?
> 
> last sundays show was just packed with surprises...
> 
> 
> and my hat is off to alex sharsgaurd (eric northman)  ....he apparently knew he would have a long nude scene this year and has worked out and buffed right up...
> 
> that man looks damn good with or without a shirt





I suspect that Franklin will rejuvenate.  He's a minion of a 3,000 year old vampire - Rusell's blood has got to have enormous healing powers.   Also, remember how Bill healed in the first season after he was fried by the sun?

Alex is the main reason to watch the show right now - he is a stunner.  Alcid, however, is also quite a hot stuff.

Great plot possibilities are developing!


----------



## boedicca

Luissa said:


> Doesn't matter, her and Eric will be together.




They certainly will.   Bill is pretty tiresome at this point.


----------



## boedicca

Luissa said:


> any of you read the books?



I haven't read this series, am still working my way through "The Vampire Huntress" series.


----------



## boedicca

hellbitch said:


> o you got to love jessica ...and arlene...that was so funny when jessica's fangs popped out cause arlene cut her finger...





Love them both.   Jessica is developing into a wonderful Baby Vampire.

The story line with the Sam's family is getting interesting.  I hope he rescues his brother from the awful parents.


----------



## strollingbones

o bill will linger on...i assure you....will eric kill russel at the wedding?  what is talbort gonna do?

will eric hook up with talbort or russel?  

i tell ya that baby blue shirt last week....just fell off his chest muscles...with such style...

excuse me...i have to take a cold shower lol


----------



## Luissa

hellbitch said:


> o bill will linger on...i assure you....will eric kill russel at the wedding?  what is talbort gonna do?
> 
> will eric hook up with talbort or russel?
> 
> i tell ya that baby blue shirt last week....just fell off his chest muscles...with such style...
> 
> excuse me...i have to take a cold shower lol



I wonder how Russel will die?? I read the 3rd and 4th book awhile ago and I don't think he killed Eric's father in the book, so I am not real sure. I do know he didn't marry the Queen until they went to the Vampire "convention". I have a feeling that all will be done differently.
For one Tara got the new car through Franklin, but in the show she gets Lafette's old car.
Eric and Sookie were also suppose to kiss when Bill was locked up at Russel's house. I don't think that is going to happen, or at least not how it did in the books.


----------



## boedicca

hellbitch said:


> o bill will linger on...i assure you....will eric kill russel at the wedding?  what is talbort gonna do?
> 
> will eric hook up with talbort or russel?
> 
> i tell ya that baby blue shirt last week....just fell off his chest muscles...with such style...
> 
> excuse me...i have to take a cold shower lol





Russell is 3,000 years old - twould be a waste to get rid of him in one season (although Godric who was at least 2,000 year's old only lasted for one).

Eric is only toying with Russell and Talbot - he swings more towards females (imo).

I did prefer his long hair look to the clean metro vamp.


----------



## Luissa

boedicca said:


> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> o bill will linger on...i assure you....will eric kill russel at the wedding?  what is talbort gonna do?
> 
> will eric hook up with talbort or russel?
> 
> i tell ya that baby blue shirt last week....just fell off his chest muscles...with such style...
> 
> excuse me...i have to take a cold shower lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell is 3,000 years old - twould be a waste to get rid of him in one season (although Godric who was at least 2,000 year's old only lasted for one).
> 
> Eric is only toying with Russell and Talbot - he swings more towards females (imo).
> 
> I did prefer his long hair look to the clean metro vamp.
Click to expand...


In the book Eric's maker, who wasn't Godrick, made him have relations with him. Also they said in the books it is common for Vamps to be BI, I believe.


----------



## Luissa

I almost forgot, the guy who plays Jason Stakehouse is actually filming a movie here right now. He sounds so much hotter with an English accent.  I haven't seen the filming, but they keep filming down the street from my friends house, I need to go over there. lol
Abid from Community is also in the movie, along with midget from Death at a Funeral. I guess the movie is about larpers. lol


----------



## geauxtohell

Barb said:


> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> did tara kill franklin?  da man says franklin is dead...i say he has merely taken a beating and will regroup?
> 
> last sundays show was just packed with surprises...
> 
> 
> and my hat is off to alex sharsgaurd (eric northman)  ....he apparently knew he would have a long nude scene this year and has worked out and buffed right up...
> 
> that man looks damn good with or without a shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should have cut OFF his head instead of bashing it all to fuck. Its possible the mace severed the neck, but the writers clearly left a path open for him to come back.
> Eric is a cutie. Not my type, but nice to look at anyway.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's what my wife and I were thinking.  Let's face it, the character is just too psychotically amusing to do away with this early.  

My only comment about Eric is that he is less annoying than Bill who is less annoying than Sookie.  The two main characters in that show are the biggest drag.


----------



## Luissa

geauxtohell said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> did tara kill franklin?  da man says franklin is dead...i say he has merely taken a beating and will regroup?
> 
> last sundays show was just packed with surprises...
> 
> 
> and my hat is off to alex sharsgaurd (eric northman)  ....he apparently knew he would have a long nude scene this year and has worked out and buffed right up...
> 
> that man looks damn good with or without a shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should have cut OFF his head instead of bashing it all to fuck. Its possible the mace severed the neck, but the writers clearly left a path open for him to come back.
> Eric is a cutie. Not my type, but nice to look at anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what my wife and I were thinking.  Let's face it, the character is just too psychotically amusing to do away with this early.
> 
> My only comment about Eric is that he is less annoying than Bill who is less annoying than Sookie.  The two main characters in that show are the biggest drag.
Click to expand...


I have never been a big fan of the actress who plays Sookie, which is one of the reasons I didn't start watching until season 2. If it wasn't for Eric, I would have probably never gotten into the show. I love Lafette and Alcide.


----------



## boedicca

geauxtohell said:


> My only comment about Eric is that he is less annoying than Bill who is less annoying than Sookie.  The two main characters in that show are the biggest drag.





Agreed.   Sookie and Bill are the weakest parts of the show.  The supporting cast is much more interesting (but the ingenue part is almost always the most dull).


----------



## boedicca

Luissa said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have cut OFF his head instead of bashing it all to fuck. Its possible the mace severed the neck, but the writers clearly left a path open for him to come back.
> Eric is a cutie. Not my type, but nice to look at anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what my wife and I were thinking.  Let's face it, the character is just too psychotically amusing to do away with this early.
> 
> My only comment about Eric is that he is less annoying than Bill who is less annoying than Sookie.  The two main characters in that show are the biggest drag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never been a big fan of the actress who plays Sookie, which is one of the reasons I didn't start watching until season 2. If it wasn't for Eric, I would have probably never gotten into the show. I love Lafette and Alcide.
Click to expand...




I'm waiting for a scene where Eric and Alcide are both nekid - but that would probably cause my TV to melt.


----------



## Luissa

boedicca said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only comment about Eric is that he is less annoying than Bill who is less annoying than Sookie.  The two main characters in that show are the biggest drag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.   Sookie and Bill are the weakest parts of the show.  The supporting cast is much more interesting (but the ingenue part is almost always the most dull).
Click to expand...


Which is why she needs to ditch Bill and take up with Eric. I don't care that Eric is bad most of the time, him being gorgeous makes up for that. And really, who doesn't love a bad boy?


----------



## geauxtohell

You know what's really annoying?  Fake southern accents.

Why can British actors do a much better job of pulling off a southern accent than Americans?


----------



## boedicca

I have always been fond of the bad boys - especially the ones who have good hearts.  

Eric is an excellent bad boy - I miss the long hair and black leather look he had in the first season.


----------



## Luissa

geauxtohell said:


> You know what's really annoying?  Fake southern accents.
> 
> Why can British actors do a much better job of pulling off a southern accent than Americans?



I know! Isn't Bill English? I know the guy who plays Jason is English and Eric is swedish. I believe the actress who plays Sookie always tried to sound English but she is from the US.


----------



## boedicca

geauxtohell said:


> You know what's really annoying?  Fake southern accents.
> 
> Why can British actors do a much better job of pulling off a southern accent than Americans?





There are so many different accents in England, which they take quite seriously.  That gives them an ear for the variances in regional dialects.  Here in the U.S., anyone who isn't from the South tends to use a big drawling hick accent no matter where the character is placed.


----------



## geauxtohell

boedicca said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really annoying?  Fake southern accents.
> 
> Why can British actors do a much better job of pulling off a southern accent than Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many different accents in England, which they take quite seriously.  That gives them an ear for the variances in regional dialects.  Here in the U.S., anyone who isn't from the South tends to use a big drawling hick accent no matter where the character is placed.
Click to expand...


Excellent point.  My wife got her Master's in Southern History and was trying to explain how the different southern dialects are composed of the region in England that represented the majority of people that settled there.  I am sure that's a little simplistic, but it made sense to me.

On that note, nothing annoys me more than a *fake* New Orleans accent.  Half of the movies you watch make New Orleanians out to have a deep southern accent.  In reality, a true "y'at" New Orleans accent sounds like it's straight out of Brooklyn with the occasional term of endearment thrown in.

"We goin' to da' Quarta Dah'lin."

"We are going to the Quarter (French Quarter), Darling."

It confused the hell out of me as a Midwesterner Freshman in college.  I thought I was surrounded by displace New Yorkers.


----------



## Luissa

geauxtohell said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really annoying?  Fake southern accents.
> 
> Why can British actors do a much better job of pulling off a southern accent than Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many different accents in England, which they take quite seriously.  That gives them an ear for the variances in regional dialects.  Here in the U.S., anyone who isn't from the South tends to use a big drawling hick accent no matter where the character is placed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excellent point.  My wife got her Master's in Southern History and was trying to explain how the different southern dialects are composed of the region in England that represented the majority of people that settled there.  I am sure that's a little simplistic, but it made sense to me.
> 
> On that note, nothing annoys me more than a *fake* New Orleans accent.  Half of the movies you watch make New Orleanians out to have a deep southern accent.  In reality, a true "y'at" New Orleans accent sounds like it's straight out of Brooklyn with the occasional term of endearment thrown in.
> 
> "We goin' to da' Quarta Dah'lin."
> 
> "We are going to the Quarter (French Quarter), Darling."
> 
> It confused the hell out of me as a Midwesterner Freshman in college.  I thought I was surrounded by displace New Yorkers.
Click to expand...


I noticed that when I used to watch this show that took place at a New Orleans hospital.

In the region I live in we either have no accent or sound like we are from California. lol


----------



## rdean

Who is the biggest audience?  Conservatives or liberals?


----------



## strollingbones

we always grimace at the bad southern accents....regional dialects confuse everyone....i always wonder why people on the coast of nc all have the same speech problems.....then i realize they are high tiders...you just have to adjust to it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's really annoying?  Fake southern accents.
> 
> Why can British actors do a much better job of pulling off a southern accent than Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know! Isn't Bill English? I know the guy who plays Jason is English and Eric is swedish. I believe the actress who plays Sookie always tried to sound English but she is from the US.
Click to expand...


jason is Aussie.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> Who is the biggest audience?  Conservatives or liberals?



like i have said....no matter what the topic.....leave it to Dean to squeeze his arch-enemies in there....


----------



## strollingbones

okay....eric has killed talbort....o my...russell is gonna go nuts....but it prevented russell from killing them all...and what about jessica...she is coming into her own....last week...everyone was bumping uglies....i will say.....i rather enjoyed the talbort/eric scene...i just enjoy seeing eric nekkid..is that wrong?


----------



## Barb

strollingbones said:


> okay....eric has killed talbort....o my...russell is gonna go nuts....but it prevented russell from killing them all...and what about jessica...she is coming into her own....last week...everyone was bumping uglies....i will say.....i rather enjoyed the talbort/eric scene...i just enjoy seeing eric nekkid..is that wrong?



He was nekkid with a GUY!

Not a bad thing if he likes guys, but he isn't drawn (written) that way, and I didn't like it. 

I kind of liked Talbot, too, so him getting killed sucked. Russell I would have loved to see smushed. Talbot could have inherited the throne and been the PERFECT bitch!


----------



## Luissa

In the book he mentions having a bi sexual past. Plus I think they mention in the book, that Vampires often swing both ways, but I wasn't expecting that. lol


----------



## Luissa

His maker in the book, which isn't Goderic, made Eric have relation with him. So maybe they wanted to tie that in somehow?


----------



## Barb

Luissa said:


> His maker in the book, which isn't Goderic, made Eric have relation with him. So maybe they wanted to tie that in somehow?



Still, I liked Talbot. He was a lifelike, quirky, character. Russell is a dead character, flat, lifeless, a piece of shit. I wanted Russell to die.


----------



## strollingbones

ooooooo and the use of the word ****.....i dont think i have ever heard that on tv


----------



## Luissa

Barb said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> His maker in the book, which isn't Goderic, made Eric have relation with him. So maybe they wanted to tie that in somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I liked Talbot. He was a lifelike, quirky, character. Russell is a dead character, flat, lifeless, a piece of shit. I wanted Russell to die.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but I am sure he will live for at least this whole season. 
I just wonder if he will know Eric killed Talbot right away?


----------



## strollingbones

yea i think russell will know..the previews show eric being 'silvered' and pam talking to eric about it ending.....of course they arent gonna kill off eric....bill is just too boring...tommy seems to have a thing for jessica...a vampire and shapeshifter will be interesting...

but russell did kill the magistor...and that is what the 'authority' is looking into


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> yea i think russell will know..the previews show eric being 'silvered' and pam talking to eric about it ending.....of course they arent gonna kill off eric....bill is just too boring...tommy seems to have a thing for jessica...a vampire and shapeshifter will be interesting...
> 
> but russell did kill the magistor...and that is what the 'authority' is looking into



I forgot about that. lol
There is something that they could do, and it would be real soon. I won't say what it is, but I have a feeling they will do it at the end of this season.
And no way they kill Eric, he was in book 10.


----------



## strollingbones

o spill your guts....


its not like we wont watch, now is it?

there are 10 books?


----------



## strollingbones

only 3 more shows left in this season.....last night was great...franklin is was not dead.....oopsie....he is now...i loved the scene on the roof with russell talking to his vase full of talbort....the vampire league is pissed but washed their hands of it...told eric to find russell and kill him......bill goes to the 'underwater' place and finds others like sookie...it was touching when hadley brought her son to sookie to find out if the boy was like sookie....

and you have to love russell ripping the spine out of the news commenator


----------



## Barb

strollingbones said:


> only 3 more shows left in this season.....last night was great...franklin is was not dead.....oopsie....he is now...i loved the scene on the roof with russell talking to his vase full of talbort....the vampire league is pissed but washed their hands of it...told eric to find russell and kill him......bill goes to the 'underwater' place and finds others like sookie...it was touching when hadley brought her son to sookie to find out if the boy was like sookie....
> 
> and you have to love russell ripping the spine out of the news commenator



Russell on the roof with what was left of Talbot was priceless. Him ripping out the spine of the anchor sealed his fate, and will give Eric the political cover he'll need. The authority won't have any choice but to back him now. 

I liked how girly girl told Franklin to piss up a rope before Jason blew a wood bullet through him. She got her own back there,  even though Jason did save her. 

I don't think Hadley handled it too well. She scared the shit out of that kid.


----------



## peach174

Yes, the show was great.
What do you all think that Sookie is - my guess would be water sprite? Maybe wood nymph?
I can't belive there is only 3 shows left.


----------



## strollingbones

russell is great.....i love russell...he is just real dry ....i loved him talking to the vase of red gel....that was a hoot....and going to the weather.....russell is a great character and makes a good king....

i want to see more of sophie ann....pam was great last night....she seemed so sad to think that eric might die...

what the hell is with tommy and sam?


----------



## Barb

peach174 said:


> Yes, the show was great.
> What do you all think that Sookie is - my guess would be water sprite? Maybe wood nymph?
> I can't belive there is only 3 shows left.



faerie


----------



## strollingbones

hmmm fairie might be it....


----------



## strollingbones

will russell still be carrying around talbort?  will sookie finally stop whining?  ahh the questions....

will we see erick naked?  that is the most important question lol


----------



## boedicca

Indeed.  Eric nekkid is a major reason to watch the show, with a nekkid Alcide just as drool worthy.


----------



## strollingbones

well barb called it...sookie is a fairie....

wow ...is all i can say....just plain wow


----------



## boedicca

She's actually a diluted part fairy human hybrid.   I am so tired of her at this point.  Last night's little interlude with Eric when he kissed her was inane.   I was actually cheering when he chained her up in the basement at Fangtasia.


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> well barb called it...sookie is a fairie....
> 
> wow ...is all i can say....just plain wow



I already knew, just didn't want to tell you guys. 

And did you notice how they mentioned her parents probably didn't die they way they think?


----------



## Luissa

boedicca said:


> She's actually a diluted part fairy human hybrid.   I am so tired of her at this point.  Last night's little interlude with Eric when he kissed her was inane.   I was actually cheering when he chained her up in the basement at Fangtasia.



They kissed?  I haven't watched it yet, I have it on DVR. I was too hung over to pay close attention. True Blood is a show where you have to be 100% focused. lol


----------



## boedicca

I really love the show - in spite of the dull as dishwater romance between Sookie and Bill.  I'm not going to post any more comments on the newest episode until Luissa has a chance to watch it, other than to say, Russel is a corrupt lunatic (cuz we already new that) - he's 3,000 years of absolute power corrupting absolutely.

We need more Alcide sightings.


----------



## Luissa

Thanks! But you can, I just won't look. And I plan on watching it right now. My biggest problem is I have True Blood, My Boys, and Entourage all on sunday. I am usually busy or at work, so I never can watch them until monday.

If you want to watch a feel good comedy, that doesn't take much thinking, watch My Boys. It is on TBS, and it is pretty funny.


----------



## strollingbones

entourage...vince is loving it...


----------



## strollingbones

okay da man is saying....jason will kill russell with his shotgun and wooden bullets....

he is somehow all about jessica...da man not russell lol


----------



## boedicca

Russell is definitely in the ReDead the UnDead Pool for the remaining two shows.   His news show stunt was a kamikaze maneuver.   I'm thinking that at some point, being immortal gets to be a drag.  Godric manifested this in a different way last season.


----------



## strollingbones

but russell has a goal...enslave humans...the death of talbort has given him a reason to focus


----------



## strollingbones

and vampires have a weird thing about 'teacup humans'.....


----------



## boedicca

Unless he has a big army (maybe he does via the Werewolves), he is too far outnumbered.  Talbot was keeping him somewhat "hinged" - without him, Russell is whack like Franklin, but on a larger scale.


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> and vampires have a weird thing about 'teacup humans'.....



It's the only way they can enjoy a McD's happy meal.


----------



## strollingbones

ahh but he does have an army of hyped up weres....and he is hell bent on ruining humans and the vampire league


----------



## strollingbones

boedicca said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> and vampires have a weird thing about 'teacup humans'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only way they can enjoy a McD's happy meal.
Click to expand...


lol i owe you

the wizard of ozzie scene with lafeyette and jesus was a waste


----------



## boedicca

Indeed, that was a terrible scene.  All in all, not the best of episodes.   I can't forgive Sookie for how she handled the Eric kiss.


----------



## strollingbones

okay we know that eric confronts russell....i dont think they will true death russell...but then hubby thinks that is what the set up is...for jason to kill russell....who knows....

i would have been all over eric like a cheap suit...i dont know why....o wait cause that man is fine looking...easy on the eyes...and total eye candy...o thats why lol


----------



## noose4

waiting to see how it all turns out, and we need more were-panther girl.


----------



## strollingbones

so many questions?  who wins, bill or the queen?  did sam shoot tommy?  why is lafeyette seeing visions?  will tara's momma be a preacher's wife?

is russell not the best villian ever?

where did sookie go?  (does anyone really care)

and will pam ever get the cement out of her hair?


----------



## mirror

I almost never watch TV series,however, I am fascinated by true blood complete seasons 1-3 dvd boxset.  So every day, accompanied with the vampire in true blood dvd.true blood dvd has all the attractive elements,such as beauty and the handsome guy, excellent actors and actresses, twiststed plots,and intense scenes. True blood is not just a romance drama. It contains the relationship between charge. Extremely difficult to find such excellent work in United Status.
You can find true blood dvd at DVDcollect. com.


----------



## Luissa

boedicca said:


> Indeed, that was a terrible scene.  All in all, not the best of episodes.   I can't forgive Sookie for how she handled the Eric kiss.



How can you not like Eric? And trust me, it will probably get worse.
I am all about Team Eric.


----------



## katerbai

I haven't seen this show but as i understood from the poster of this show. Isn't it vampire show.? 
The reason to participating here is that i want to know about this show. and almost i got some info. Thanks guys.


----------



## strollingbones

well its tomorrow......how excited are we?????

i wished i could remember the last show.....i wonder if it will be 
too much this year...

o right vampires are gonna go overboard lol


----------



## boedicca

From the previews, we get Witches added to the mix this year.


----------



## strollingbones

yea witches raising the dead....o please.....hmmmmmmm i wonder...............


----------



## Montrovant

I'm excited, True Blood has been a great show so far, especially considering I'm not a big fan of the books (I read the first......3? maybe it was 4?).  They have done such a good job to this point I think it's unlikely they will completely screw it up.  The big question for me is if it will improve, stay about the same or get at all worse; but whatever the case I think it will still be an enjoyable show.


----------



## strollingbones

okay watched last years ending show....

will russell be found?  or will he be the hoffa of vampires?

will bill defeat the queen of la?  they were in the air with fangs out....

will hoyt surivie?

where the hell did sookie go?

where the hell is crystal?

did sam kill his brother over the money?


----------



## Trajan

don't know don't care...

hotness ..


----------



## strollingbones

okay not sure how i liked this last night one....i wont say much in case some of you have not seen it....


----------



## Montrovant

The beginning of the episode was freaky and unexpected.


----------



## strollingbones

it leaves a lot of open ended questions......sometimes i wonder how stupid snookie is.....her grandfather was there and didnt realize he had been there a while....she should have known ....and what the hell...where was the hell ass eric fucks someone scene?  the tara/tony thing does nothing for me...


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> okay not sure how i liked this last night one....i wont say much in case some of you have not seen it....



agreed, the fairies fireball thing was a _tad _overdone ....



and bill is now the man it appears, finding out how all that went down I am sure is going to be heavy

at least alan ball waited 38 minutes before we got the alternate lifestyle message....


----------



## strollingbones

well its friday we can talk.....bill is king...that just doesnt set right with me.....jessica and hoyt are funny as hell......i would do pam


----------



## strollingbones

and why did they push jason in the freezer??? i dont get that at all


----------



## Montrovant

strollingbones said:


> well its friday we can talk.....bill is king...that just doesnt set right with me.....jessica and hoyt are funny as hell......i would do pam



I don't know what tipped me off, but I completely saw the Bill as king thing coming.

I think I'm going to really enjoy the Jessica and Hoyt story; it's funny to see them in a more traditional relationship.  It's the kind of thing that you just know would happen, but many people wouldn't get into thinking it isn't dramatic enough.

I don't find Pam particularly attractive.  Maybe she's just too much of a bitch for me. 

Tara, on the other hand, is hot!  Too bad her character annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## High_Gravity

I want to have sex with Anna Paquin.


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> and why did they push jason in the freezer??? i dont get that at all



??? I somehow missed that...when ?


----------



## strollingbones

at the very end jason goes to the compound...they tell him right off the freezer isnt working.....when he goes to look at the chest freezer they push him in and lock it...will jason survive???

i dont care for tara never have....looks or personally....

i would do eric lol....who wouldnt


----------



## strollingbones

and why did bill let eric buy sookies house and fix it up....why didnt he.....and why does the king of the vampires need all those armed guards...i dont think the queen has been given the true death....


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> at the very end jason goes to the compound...they tell him right off the freezer isnt working.....when he goes to look at the chest freezer they push him in and lock it...will jason survive???
> 
> i dont care for tara never have....looks or personally....
> 
> i would do eric lol....who wouldnt



crap now I remember........beat me.....

as far as the whole king and Eric and his new secondary role to bill is concerned I am sure they will explain it.....I think Bill is afraid of whats his name coming back, the old king, maybe eric didn't tell him what he did to him in the cement?


----------



## strollingbones

honey hush...bill was with eric when he was cementing russell...remember bill pushes eric in the cement.....eric is saved by pam....who is really pissed over having cement in her hair


----------



## Mr Natural

I have no idea what's going on but it is fun to watch.

Especially if there's a few more naked Sookie scenes.


----------



## High_Gravity

Mr Clean said:


> I have no idea what's going on but it is fun to watch.
> 
> Especially if there's a few more naked Sookie scenes.



Hell yeah man, that body is right.


----------



## strollingbones

could yall focus on the storyline?

stop just looking at the pictures


----------



## Mr Natural

strollingbones said:


> could yall focus on the storyline?
> 
> stop just looking at the pictures



There's a storyline?


----------



## strollingbones

okay people who have watched ahead on hbo.go...are saying this upcoming show is better than the premier  says it will let you know where the show is headed


----------



## strollingbones

well i didnt care much for last nights episode


----------



## High_Gravity

I need to get HBO back, I have no idea what is going on now in True Blood.


----------



## strollingbones

witches....and they have hexed eric and he is now like a new born babe...expect for the vampire thing.....tara is bi sexual now.....bill is king.....that really sucks


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> witches....and they have hexed eric and he is now like a new born babe...expect for the vampire thing.....tara is bi sexual now.....bill is king.....that really sucks



Tara is bisexual now? does she have a girlfriend on the show?


----------



## strollingbones

yea in new orleans where tara is a female boxer.....

sam has met up with a group of shifters and is interested in one...'

andy is doing v

jessica is sucking blood from men other than hoyt

pam is just too hot...i would do pam....

alcid is back with debbie and she is off the v

while sookie was with the fairies...eric pruchased her house and did major improvements....one being a hidey hole for himself


----------



## High_Gravity

Man I missed alot, did Eric hook up with Sookie yet?


----------



## catzmeow

I loved last night's episode.  The look on Eric's face in the final scene was hilarious.


----------



## peach174

I  thought it was funny when Sookie said to Eric.
"You just killed my fairy godmother"


----------



## peach174

High_Gravity said:


> Man I missed alot, did Eric hook up with Sookie yet?



Not yet, but they are living together in Sookies house,who is now owned by Eric. So it is Eric's house now and not Sookies,but she is living there with him. Got it? 
I know it's crazy. 
I love this show.


----------



## High_Gravity

peach174 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I missed alot, did Eric hook up with Sookie yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but they are living together in Sookies house,who is now owned by Eric. So it is Eric's house now and not Sookies,but she is living there with him. Got it?
> I know it's crazy.
> I love this show.
Click to expand...


Erics going to get it in eventually, I am sure Bill even knows that. If I had a girlfriend and some guy just moved in there and took over the house, hes either already fucked her or he will in time.


----------



## Mr Natural

I still don't know what's going on but it is fun to watch.

Maybe I should try it sans beer and bong.


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> yea in new orleans where tara is a female boxer.....
> 
> sam has met up with a group of shifters and is interested in one...'
> 
> andy is doing v
> 
> jessica is sucking blood from men other than hoyt
> 
> pam is just too hot...i would do pam....
> 
> alcid is back with debbie and she is off the v
> 
> while sookie was with the fairies...eric pruchased her house and did major improvements....one being a hidey hole for himself




And Jason is being held hostage by the Hillbilly Panthers who are so inbred they are trying to turn him so they can use him as a panther stud.

I want Eric to get his memory back.  This dweeby thing is Not Sexy.


----------



## catzmeow

boedicca said:


> And Jason is being held hostage by the Hillbilly Panthers who are so inbred they are trying to turn him so they can use him as a panther stud.
> 
> I want Eric to get his memory back.  This dweeby thing is Not Sexy.



First instance I can think of in which a man being raped by a woman is televised.


----------



## Trajan

strollingbones said:


> well i didnt care much for last nights episode



why not?


----------



## Trajan

boedicca said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea in new orleans where tara is a female boxer.....
> 
> sam has met up with a group of shifters and is interested in one...'
> 
> andy is doing v
> 
> jessica is sucking blood from men other than hoyt
> 
> pam is just too hot...i would do pam....
> 
> alcid is back with debbie and she is off the v
> 
> while sookie was with the fairies...eric pruchased her house and did major improvements....one being a hidey hole for himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jason is being held hostage by the Hillbilly Panthers who are so inbred they are trying to turn him so they can use him as a panther stud.
> 
> I want Eric to get his memory back.  This dweeby thing is Not Sexy.
Click to expand...


you don't like that lost little boy look?


----------



## Trajan

I thought it as ok. 

and I think its pretty clear at some point and time bill and sookie are going to fall into each others arms again....just a matter of time. 

the panther thing is kind of wild where does that og? and the dummy sheriff Andy on V is getting on my nerves.


----------



## cyint

Actress Lauren Bowles talks about her work on True Blood:

Lauren Bowles: Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## strollingbones

okay here is what i dont get....andy....remember at the parties when everyones eyes turned black...never andy's....so andy is something....that did not fall under her power....and he chased after the pig....

but did you not love bill finding out he was fucking his kin?


----------



## Luissa

That was nice. I hope Sookie and Eric hook up while his memory is gone like they did in the book.


----------



## strollingbones

Luissa said:


> That was nice. I hope Sookie and Eric hook up while his memory is gone like they did in the book.



some of us didnt read the book


----------



## Trajan

Luissa said:


> That was nice. I hope Sookie and Eric hook up while his memory is gone like they did in the book.



uh yeah,  thx


----------



## Luissa

Trajan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was nice. I hope Sookie and Eric hook up while his memory is gone like they did in the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh yeah,  thx
Click to expand...


They aren't following the book completely. 
Bill doesn't become king in the book. Lafette would also be dead by now, and Eric's maker was someone else.


----------



## boedicca

Trajan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea in new orleans where tara is a female boxer.....
> 
> sam has met up with a group of shifters and is interested in one...'
> 
> andy is doing v
> 
> jessica is sucking blood from men other than hoyt
> 
> pam is just too hot...i would do pam....
> 
> alcid is back with debbie and she is off the v
> 
> while sookie was with the fairies...eric pruchased her house and did major improvements....one being a hidey hole for himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jason is being held hostage by the Hillbilly Panthers who are so inbred they are trying to turn him so they can use him as a panther stud.
> 
> I want Eric to get his memory back.  This dweeby thing is Not Sexy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't like that lost little boy look?
Click to expand...



No.   I like the Bad Boy Eric with long hair best...but Alcide is also Smokin' Hawt, especially nekkid.


----------



## xsited1

A True Blood thread!  Cool!

I'm almost done with Season 3.  I wait till the episodes come out on DVD before watching them.


----------



## Luissa

I like Eric with short hair and naked.


----------



## strollingbones

i didnt care for all the dream sequences last night....

eric is hot....period.....

poor rotting pam....what ya gonna do?


"sweetie your ear"  lol that was great


----------



## Trajan

just watched last weeks, I am a week behind tivo etc.....you know, they have created such a mish mash here.....so Lafayettes lover has a grandpa that is a brujo, the vampires don't appear to the the bad guys anymore(?), is the burned witch that manifests herself in the present day witch the baddy? the panther thing was a dead end for jason, are the wolves back? where are the fairies ? what are they? are they the baddys? 

I don't know, this has become one big soap opera and I am having trouble remaining focused or interested right now. imho, they have introduced to many factions and characters to keep track of.........


----------



## strollingbones

Trajan said:


> just watched last weeks, I am a week behind tivo etc.....you know, they have created such a mish mash here.....so Lafayettes lover has a grandpa that is a brujo, the vampires don't appear to the the bad guys anymore(?), is the burned witch that manifests herself in the present day witch the baddy? the panther thing was a dead end for jason, are the wolves back? where are the fairies ? what are they? are they the baddys?
> 
> I don't know, this has become one big soap opera and I am having trouble remaining focused or interested right now. imho, they have introduced to many factions and characters to keep track of.........



yes jesus has a brujo grandfather...but its lafayette who turns out to be a medium...or one who can channel spirts....like the headwitch.....the vampires are not doing well in the war with the witches....the king, bill, what a joke.....made the vamps leave the parish and then the vampires who stayed were told to silver themselves in their coffins....only one vampire succumb to the witches spell...the panther thing was a dead end..suddenly jason is all about jessica...now you have to keep up with sam and tommy....seems if a shapeshifter kills one of his parents...he can shift into another humans form...that is playing hell on sam's life as tommy begins to do this...
then you have alcid and debbie ...they have joined the pack with marcus as the pack leader...marcus turns out to be the ex of the women sam is seeing, luna...
tara is running with the witches...

o you can keep track of all this...come now....the fairies are on the back burner perhaps in hiding since eric killed one....bad eric...


well i never thought i would say this but i am sick of eric being nekkid....two shows in a row...and this little boy act if just beyond me....bring back the bad boy....and pam....i wished she would just rip bills heart out.....and do you think russell will be back?  i do.

stop looking at sookies tits and pay attention


----------



## Trajan

well whats the thoughts on this season?


----------



## Zona

Vampire porn...Gotta love it.


----------



## Mr Natural

Let's see, we got vampires, werewolves, fairies, whatever that thing Mary Ann  was, shapeshifters, and witches.

But no zombies.

Maybe next season?


----------



## gxnelson

I couldn't get through season 3. I think I got tired of the endless vampire porn. But the books were better. Shoulda stuck closer to the books.


----------



## ww2fanatic

*usually takes about 4 eps to get it cranked up every year.last year was pretty good,but the 1st two seasons were the best ever!*


----------



## strollingbones

last night was just plain weird


----------



## High_Gravity

What happened? I haven't watched this show in years, I miss Sookie and her fine ass.


----------



## Katzndogz

I just started watching.  I had no idea it was based on the Sookie Stackhouse book series!


----------



## strollingbones

okay lets get this thread going.......russel edgington.....how could you not love him?

i love the fact that he is not falling for the new world religion


----------



## strollingbones

and tara killing the new sheriff...was just bad ass


----------



## High_Gravity

Sookie!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I stopped watching after they killed off Chris Meloni, must have that lunatic George RR Martin writing for them


----------



## peach174

I loved it, that Tara is still the bad ass that she has always been.
I thought it was great! "Nobody messes with our house"


----------



## strollingbones

CrusaderFrank said:


> I stopped watching after they killed off Chris Meloni, must have that lunatic George RR Martin writing for them




i just never got the waste of chris meloni....i didnt care for his character....so i didnt care when he was offed....

the explosions of the true blood factories was kick ass


----------



## strollingbones

they killed russell...wtf?


----------



## martybegan

strollingbones said:


> they killed russell...wtf?



I did like the way he died, distracted by his jonesing for more fairy blood.

"That felt better than I tought it would"


Good line.


----------



## strollingbones

did eric stake russell or did he die from the fairy flashes? i say the fairy flashes


----------



## copsnrobbers

zona got the big B.....

My girl loves the series..


----------



## martybegan

strollingbones said:


> did eric stake russell or did he die from the fairy flashes? i say the fairy flashes



I think he was staked from behind. The fairly flashes did make the goo explosion much cooler.


----------



## CandySlice

Russell was one of my all-time favorite chars. He was so much fun. But I don't see him coming back after this. And yes, Eric staked Russell, from behind. Hence saying 'That felt even better than I thought it would.' 

Now we gotta wonder what Bill is coming back as. With Alan Ball leaving and Moyer taking over some of the directing amenities we could be in for a whole new series next year.


----------



## peach174

strollingbones said:


> did eric stake russell or did he die from the fairy flashes? i say the fairy flashes



I think it was both, because Russel was such a powerful older Vampire.
The fairy flashes weakened him and then Eric's stake did the rest.


----------



## peach174

CandySlice said:


> Russell was one of my all-time favorite chars. He was so much fun. But I don't see him coming back after this. And yes, Eric staked Russell, from behind. Hence saying 'That felt even better than I thought it would.'
> 
> Now we gotta wonder what Bill is coming back as. With Alan Ball leaving and Moyer taking over some of the directing amenities we could be in for a whole new series next year.



Did you see how big Bill's new fangs were?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Billeth


----------



## Montrovant

strollingbones said:


> did eric stake russell or did he die from the fairy flashes? i say the fairy flashes



Not only did you see the stake in his chest, but they had threatened Russel with a stake in the past, and every vampire on the show that has been staked has died.  I don't see any reason to think it was anything else.


----------



## peach174

CrusaderFrank said:


> Billeth


----------



## CandySlice

peach174 said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell was one of my all-time favorite chars. He was so much fun. But I don't see him coming back after this. And yes, Eric staked Russell, from behind. Hence saying 'That felt even better than I thought it would.'
> 
> Now we gotta wonder what Bill is coming back as. With Alan Ball leaving and Moyer taking over some of the directing amenities we could be in for a whole new series next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see how big Bill's new fangs were?
Click to expand...


Oh yeah!! That was . . . .unusual, huh? I hate to see Bill go over to evil all the way. Besides he's really not old enough to be a really effective leader IMHO.


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> did eric stake russell or did he die from the fairy flashes? i say the fairy flashes




Definitely the fairy flashes.  They just had a delayed reaction.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Didn't care for the ending. I think I could have written a better one.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Love to see another series based on the True Blood lore. Like from the time prior to the 'coming out' stuff. Go more into individual characters than with them all together in one place like.


----------

